

Newzbin resurrected? Code leak presages Newzbin Two - pavel_lishin
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/05/newzbin-soon-to-be-back-from-the-dead-following-code-theft.ars

======
jacquesm
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1368920>

